# Cube AMS 150 Race



## heinzzilla (8. April 2013)

Hallo, 

ich biete ein Cube AMS 150 Race 2012 mit XT Schaltwerk und Kassette von 2013. 
Das Bike ist weit besser als die 2013 Version des AMS 150 Race. Es hat bessere Laufräder und eine leichtere Kassette.  

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-ams-150-race/111351742-217-2187?ref=search


----------



## bobons (8. April 2013)

Größe? Fahrleistung? Verschleiss? Reifen?
Was rechtfertigt die gerade mal 300 Euro Rabatt gegenüber dem aktuellen Neupreis dieses 2012er Modells?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinzzilla (8. April 2013)

Hallo,

das Bike hat die Größe 18 Zoll und ist quasi neu. Fahrleistung ist max.
30 km. Das Bike hat keinen Verschleiß, es wurde erst im Oktober erworben und in diesem langen Winter nicht bewegt. Es wird auch nur verkauft wegen einem Umzug in ein nicht so bergreiches Gebiet.


----------

